
Wozniak remembers Steve Jobs - flamingbuffalo
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/wozniak-remembers-steve-jobs/2011/10/06/gIQAAINvPL_video.html
======
JunkDNA
Reminds me what an incredible guy Woz is as well. Makes me wish I could have
been there as the two of them debated the future of the personal computer in
their garage.

~~~
ajross
Not sure that would have been as enlightening as you think. They worked
together on the Apple II, not the Mac. And the 6502 boxes were all Woz on the
inside. His design, his software. Jobs added the box, the polish and the
marketing. But all the look and feel wizardry and attention to detail was
still in his future. Apple bootstrapped by selling a machine that was
fundamentally the work of a single hacker.

 _Edit: I should explain more of my perspective here. Woz doesn't get remotely
as much recognition as he deserves for Apple's success. Jobs was the
executive, his leadership style, "force of taste" and personality were able to
scale to Apple as it exists today. But by itself that would have gotten him
zilch in 1976. Apple exists at all because One Guy was able to put together a
single box at a production price point that wouldn't be matched for 7 years.
The Apple II video hardware and especially the disk controller (both
implemented with just a handful of off-the-shelf logic chips, no ASICs
involved) were works of true, absolute, genius. Circuit design like that
probably won't ever happen again._

~~~
enry_straker
You have put into words my thoughts exactly.

To be sure, i am a bit of a woz fanboy, having lived through the 80's and
poring over his work.

Though i don't begrudge Jobs the fame and fortune, i do think a lot of people
overlook woz. To me, he is probably the single most influential pioneer in the
history of personal computing.

~~~
marquis
Yes, Woz is my hero also but we have to consider - without Steve would we have
seen Woz's brilliance? Great partnerships are difficult to untangle as to who
influenced who, the greater.

~~~
pajju
Complementary personalities. Period.

------
robertleeper7
A wonderful video - best thing I seen about Steve's passing. Woz is right. The
dynamic of the two is what made Apple great. It's a classic case of a
partnership that works with the sum being greater than the whole. Design
(vision x moxie) + Ability (brains x sweat) = Great. And let's not forget the
countless unsung worker bees who actually make it all happen. Viva Apple! His
best line is about how entrepreneurs (like them) make something out of nothing
but their ideas and passion. Thanks Woz and Steve

~~~
j45
While this is about Steve Jobs, it was amazing how 1+1=11 with the two of them
together.

I have often wished that Woz continued to design products with Apple long
after he left. What if he had been there with Steve all this time?

If Woz invented the personal computer for the masses (Apple I, II, and
building the Macintosh before Steve Jobs joined the team), what other unknown
potential hasn't happened yet?

The other interesting thing is where Steve Jobs was seen as aloof and business
minded, Steve Wozniak more than made up for it with heart.

A healthy, hearty and brainy balance if I may say.

------
rmason
If you ever get the chance to hear Woz speak drop everything and do it. As I
mentioned on HN before <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2524640> I heard
him address MSU engineering students after he received his honorary doctorate.

He left an indelible impression on all of us that day that is still resonating
months later. Made all of us want to go build something!

------
alanfalcon
How terrible is it that the one to break the news to Woz was a reporter
looking to get Woz's take?

~~~
dpark
I'm pretty sure this happens a _lot_. Reporters get word of famous persons's
death and then frantically try to be the first to get a reaction from the
deceased's family, friends, etc.

But yes, it's quite terrible.

------
j45
After seeing this, it might be the only remembrance about Steve Jobs I need to
hear.

We rarely take a minute to make a stranger into a person, and Woz shows how
friendship remains above all else. All we have is the memories we make and
create together.

------
davi
watch 'til the end, Woz chokes up (and made me do the same)

~~~
Torn
Yeah I wasn't expecting that, and teared up almost as fast as Woz did.

~~~
felipellrocha
Same here. Jobs might've been a great business partner for Woz, but you can
clearly see that Woz saw Jobs as friend above everything else from those
tears.

------
jedberg
Woz's site was down yesterday. I went there looking for this.

Anyone have a link to the unedited video? I'm kind of curious what they cut
out.

------
ww520
Apple IIgs was my first computer and 6502 assembly was my first computer
language. Woz was an amazingly talented guy, though I remember I had a hard
time dealing with the non-contiguous video memory that he came up with on
Apple II.

------
GR8K
Also available on AP's YouTube channel:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dK_XEGrzHUo>

------
javert
How does Woz saying that Steve Jobs was incredibly kind, sync up with the
statment on Jobs' Wikipedia page that Jobs stole thousands of dollars from Woz
when they were both at Atari [1]?

Is there something more to this story?

[1] search for $700 on Jobs' wikipedia page

~~~
yters
I've read him say that he didn't think it was a big deal. Woz seems a pretty
forgiving guy.

Me, I'd be pissed b/c people like Jobs always seems to think engineers are
just sitting around waiting to get punked. I hate that someone has to be like
Jobs to do so well. But, I also recognize he was successful and had a great
vision, I won't begrudge him that.

Why can't goodness and success go together more often, without good people
just looking like patsies?

~~~
javert
You don't have to be dishonest to do well.

------
EREFUNDO
Steve Wozniak was the real tech wizard, but Steve Jobs was the visionary.
Job's ability to empathize with users is beyond belief. He knew what people
wanted before they even knew what they wanted. Bill Gates also had a
strikingly similar vision. He famously said that "We have to figure out what a
person needs that he doesn't know he needs. Then we make him realize that he
does need it and we're the only ones who could give him the answer." Maybe he
was copying Steve Jobs, wouldn't be the first time.

------
bountyreaper
Best Steve Duo

------
iancanderson
I'm glad Woz remembers Steve. It'd be weird if he didn't.

